# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  DIY Kinect-Based 3D Scanner

## Brian_Krassenstein

German hardware hacker Mario Lukas says he's taking on the challenge of making the Kinect a mobile device. Lukas' girlfriend, an archaeologist, liked the idea of having a portable device she could use to scan objects and places in 3D to save and archive cultural heritage artifacts, so he set to work on the project. He says so far the development has been more about problem than hardware. You can read the whole story here: http://3dprint.com/73090/kinect-portable-3d-scanner


Below is a photo of Lukas' handheld Kinect 3D scanner:

----------


## Wolfie

This I like.  I have a couple RasPi2s laying around.  Gotta investigate this.  I have only seen PC solutions for using the Kinect.

----------


## Bassna

I had a great idea for using the kinect as a 3d scanner. Just need to find the right people to help make it into a reality. Kind of like this, but 100x more useful.

----------


## awerby

What do you need those people to do? There are lots of folks using Primesense sensors of one sort or another (including the ones in the Kinect) to do 3D scanning - what's going to make it more useful? 

Andrew Werby
www.computersculpture.com

----------

